
Show HN: Automatic Highlight Reel Maker - anonfunction
https://gifs.com/highlight-reel-maker
======
kieranbro
Wow, how does the AI work?

~~~
anonfunction
We trained it on a large dataset of gifs created by our users. The first thing
the AI does is break the video into scenes and then scores them based on how
similar they are to the gifs int the training set. We then take the top scored
scenes and put them in the highlight reel.

The machine learning neural network is loosely based on
[https://people.ee.ethz.ch/~gyglim/video2gif_cvp16.pdf](https://people.ee.ethz.ch/~gyglim/video2gif_cvp16.pdf)

